# Moses Modified LBS...?!?!



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Indeed I took a trip to the dark side. In short my hand is distressed at the thought of trying to hold onto a flat frame anymore.

I conversed with J5 and he wasn't afraid to take my original CF LBS and fatten it up for me. However I didn't want to wait and talked myself into not messing up a rather simple modification!

I puzzled a awhile over what material to use for my swell material. It would have been easy to purchase some Carbon Fiber or G10 or Micarta and try to compliment the very nice heavy weave Carbon Fiber that J5 used to make this Original LBS. To me that was going to be risky and most likely take away from the look of that material in this sling.

So I went with Maple because I had some and it seemed that I could accent the look of the CF without really screwing up the overall look and functionality that I was trying to accomplish. I've seen some art and some jewelry that was mixing wood and carbon, or old tech and new tech, and settled on that concept as my inspiration. I am really happy how it turned out. A white liner between the CF and Maple would have been supreme, but I can't see that anyway when it is buried in my palm!

Thanks for looking!! MMM































Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Seems to fit your hand well. nice job.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks great! Nice job on the mod!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MO, that's just a "swell " of a job you did there, lol.....looks great brother, like it really fits the hand now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Very well done.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks gang. A fatter LBS wasn't a total revelation. I spit this one out about a year ago...

Sent from my SM-G965U


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Yowzzaaa!!! Nice work Mo! .. I like it! ... I was prepared to give it a a go! .. but u made it happen.. i have made a couple with swells on them .. some with the opposite side swell i call it a finger swell .. and then a couple palm swells.. I prefer the finger swells.. but I prefer flat even more ! Lol .. I guess we are all different and have different hands .. u did great man!!! .. the maple looks cool on the carbin 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mo...

When I see a photo of you forks, the handles look huge. But then I see a photo one in your hand, and it doesn't look big at all. Strange...I may owe you an apology.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Mo...
> When I see a photo of you forks, the handles look huge. But then I see a photo one in your hand, and it doesn't look big at all. Strange...I may owe you an apology.


No apology required! I do take extra close-ups of my stuff mostly so I can see it better myself. I also have a paw that is just to much meat for a tiny sling. It sort of feels like drinking a beer out of a bottle cap instead of the bottle. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Yowzzaaa!!! Nice work Mo! .. I like it! ... I was prepared to give it a a go! .. but u made it happen.. i have made a couple with swells on them .. some with the opposite side swell i call it a finger swell .. and then a couple palm swells.. I prefer the finger swells.. but I prefer flat even more ! Lol .. I guess we are all different and have different hands .. u did great man!!! .. the maple looks cool on the carbin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks J5! I am not prepared to go into the Palm Swell business so you are safe for now!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Mo, awesome egg shell mod bro! Looks like it fits like a glove! Did you just use epoxy to hold it together?


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Covert5 said:


> Mo, awesome egg shell mod bro! Looks like it fits like a glove! Did you just use epoxy to hold it together?


Yup. I drilled out the back of the eggswell do give some variance to the surface to maximize epoxibility. The carbon fiber isn't pourous but the surface isn't like steel or aluminum either, so I guesstimated that I would not have an adherence problem. Also it isn't an area that would be stressed in any direction unless I dropped it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome brotha!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Yowzzaaa!!! Nice work Mo! .. I like it! ... I was prepared to give it a a go! .. but u made it happen.. i have made a couple with swells on them .. some with the opposite side swell i call it a finger swell .. and then a couple palm swells.. I prefer the finger swells.. but I prefer flat even more ! Lol .. I guess we are all different and have different hands .. u did great man!!! .. the maple looks cool on the carbin
> ...


Hahahaha .. your crazy dude .. it looks sweet! .. hope she handles better for you! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Yo J5 I can send you the blueprints.....for a price!! 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MojaveMoonshineMo said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > MojaveMoonshineMo said:
> ...


name your price Mobro!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

